# Florida April 2015 1



## lvcrtrs (May 18, 2015)

It's been 4 years since I've been to Florida.  Spent the whole time in parks and paddling around.  Wonderful.




1. Lake Griffin Park, Fruitland Park FL - Florida Soft Shell Turtle, he was in the grass with a hook in his mouth.  When he saw me he headed right for the canal.




2. Riverbend Park,  Jupiter FL - Pileated Woodpecker




3.  McCarthys Wildlife Sanctuary - West Palm Beach FL - This guy blew by me with wind and the sound of nails up the tree.  Two cats ran him up there and he didn't come down while I was there.




4.  Homosassa River, Homosassa FL - One uncooperative turtle on the end looking the other way.




5. Homosassa River, Homosassa FL - Osprey, I have pictures of their nests - they are HUGE down in FL, nothing like up here in PA.




6. Lion Country Safari, West Palm Beach FL - Ibis




7. Lion Country Safari, West Palm Beach FL - And the obligatory yet beautiful Flamingo


----------



## Ron Evers (May 18, 2015)

I resize too 800 on the long side to post.


----------



## Woodsman (May 21, 2015)

Nice series, my fav is the Pileated.  Good shot of one of my favorite birds


----------



## lvcrtrs (May 22, 2015)

Woodsman said:


> Nice series, my fav is the Pileated.  Good shot of one of my favorite birds


Thank you, we have them here but they only want to show themselves for other people


----------

